# restaraunt commercial smokers?



## el capitan (Feb 10, 2011)

what are some of the recommended brands and types of smokers used for small mom and pops style bbq joints?


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 10, 2011)

Mmmmm I'm interested in see what comes of this post.


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 10, 2011)

Do you want electric, gas or coals?? Tons of pages on google.

 I put in "commercial brands and types of smokers  " and it was impressive.

 Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## cycletrash (Feb 10, 2011)

Google " pressure smokers "  Dave54 and I was talking to a guy that just opened a bbq place he showed us his smoker and to my amazement it was a pressure smoker. He claims he smokes a pork butt in less than 3 hours. It was amazing how small it was . I couldn't believe he kept up with this smoker and was amazed how much meat claimed to smoke the previous week. ( 1500 lb.) This is in a village less than 600 people.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 10, 2011)

My SmokinTex unit is really designed for restaurant use. I have talked with the owner about this unit and he is pretty dedicated to serving that industry


----------



## arnie (Feb 10, 2011)

Cookshack has a line of electric and pellet commercial smokers 

http://store.cookshack.com/c-69-smokers.aspx


----------



## bbally (Feb 10, 2011)

I have two Southern Pride, a 750 and an 1150. 

When I researched cost per hour of smoke it was the best.  When I looked at them there was no doubt I had to have it.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 11, 2011)

I would go with the Southern Pride's that Bob talking about for he knows what he's talkin about.


----------



## el capitan (Feb 11, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> Do you want electric, gas or coals?? Tons of pages on google.
> 
> I put in "commercial brands and types of smokers  " and it was impressive.
> 
> ...


not sure. What is the most common type seen? Which is most reliable as far as temp controls and less monitoring? Overall looking for a good commercial size smoker that will deliver the goods without having to baby sit all the time.


----------



## el capitan (Feb 11, 2011)

Gas, pellet, char coil, which is most efficient and cost effective? Took a look at the southern pride, they look good. thanks for the replies


----------



## jdt (Feb 11, 2011)

Southern Prides in alot of places around here, they seem to be the best compramise between getting real wood flavor but running off gas mainly.

Horizon Smokers has huge commercial units available, I have seen one of the 15 footers, guy claimed he had 880 lbs on board and there was room left over.


----------



## bbally (Feb 11, 2011)

El Capitan said:


> Gas, pellet, char coil, which is most efficient and cost effective? Took a look at the southern pride, they look good. thanks for the replies


If you are going to be in a building with it pay for the smoke extractor options.


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 11, 2011)

Those are really nice units Bob. What do they run for the smaller ones


----------



## bbally (Feb 11, 2011)

I have mine trailer mounted and set for propane and outdoor use so price is higher than the indoor units.  I think I paid $20K for the 750 and I don't remember what I paid for the 1150 because Zane ordered it while I was away.


----------



## jdt (Feb 11, 2011)

the smallest gas burner I have seen was over $7000 around here, I have seen a larger one, not sure which that was all tricked out with rack kits and other options and was $41k. High dollar high output units, the "little" one I saw for 7k still holds over 250 lbs of meat if I remember right.


----------



## retread (Feb 11, 2011)

If you're looking to open your own place, there was a big thread on one a few years ago.  Take a look at this:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/51269/restaurant-search#post_15315


----------

